# ATX motherboard and mini case



## dsfaa (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi,

I was in a bit of a hurry and didn't have time to check the compatibility of the motherboard and case before buying them. Now, I'm not sure if I can fit the motherboard into the case. So can anyone tell me if I need a new case (midi maybe?) or will the one I bought work?

Motherboard: MSI 770-C45
Case: MODECOM DEBUT mini

Thanks in advance


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Allo dsfaa :wave:

Bad news I'm afraid, it won't fit :sigh: If you're lucky, you might well be able to exchange the case for a more suitable one, if you still have all the original packing :wink:


----------



## dsfaa (Feb 13, 2010)

I can't return it but I guess it would serve as a nice birdhouse with a little modding :wink:

I guess, I'll just have to buy another one but don't know exactly what kind.
Standard ATX is too big in my opinion, but would a midi-ATX case be able to accomodate the mainboard?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Yep, as long as it's got ATX somewhere in either the name or specs, your board will fit. The only thing to be wary of is that some 3rd-party cards (mainly graphics cards) can be very long and might clunk against a hard-drive or something - Other than that, a smaller case just means a fiddlier job with fitting and wiring everything together.

Your local birds will thank you :grin:


----------

